# Where have all the bait stores gone?



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Last weekend i found out the archery/bait store in Troy was closed, as well as Angler's in Englewood. Got some minnows at store on Valley St. in Dayton. Anything else in Dayton/Miami county area? I'm tempted to set up an aquarium and raise minnows myself.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Maybe Fisherman's Headquarters on Keowee st? I thought they had live bait. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catfishoscillations (Oct 2, 2008)

The BP gas station in Waynesville at 73/42 sells minnows and worms if your headed to Caesars or Cowan.
I talked to that guy and you really don't get rich on minnows but hope they buy something else.
He sells gas, beer and twinkies to make ends meet.
in the case of bait shops they really can't compete with the big stores or online pricing on tackle.


----------



## afishinfool01 (Feb 13, 2019)

Buy a minnow trap and trap them yourself. Little dog food and a couple hours you will have all you need.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

afishinfool01 said:


> Little dog food and a couple hours you will have all you need


 or a minnow Seine and most any small crk -- plus you can catch craws and hellgramites
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Bait stores have gone online. Besides live bait a local bait shop only sells cheap crappy gear imo


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

On line?...I need 4 dozen minners in a hour


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

It’s very sad that bait shops can’t keep there doors open and the ones that do have poor selection.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> On line?...I need 4 dozen minners in a hour


No problem, 4 dozen cyber-minners coming right up. 

Keeping live bait _live _so it can actually be _sold _is a real problem. Other inventory can gather dust on the shelves but the dead bait gets thrown away every day.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Check out Fishermans Headquarters on Keowee St. in Dayton


----------



## kurse21 (Aug 23, 2019)

I don't fish in pay lakes but I will buy their bait and tackle. If you can find a pay lake they should have live bait for sale if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I know it's been mentioned a couple of times already, but Fisherman's quarters on Keowee St. in downtown Dayton has the best live bait selection in the area. If you have never been there, do yourself a favor and stop in sometime. 

Mike


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Latonia Bait and Tackle in Covington KY is but a short drive for me in Cincy and has all kinds of live bait and tackle including Vic Coomers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Wholesale bait company in Fairfield has an awesome selection!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

A long drive, but a fun place.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks. Fisherman's Quarters i guess is a good option.
I live in Troy but work in Dayton, I can just plan on getting my bait after work a day before i go fishing.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey minnow trappers and netters! The leading method of ASIAN Carp spread to "non tributary" waters, is bait buckets. PLEASE CHECK YOUR CATCH CLOSELY!!


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Its sad but bait and tackle shops cannot compete. The ones that are still around have to charge and arm and a leg. Theirs is a seasonal business and cost of maintaining a shop is outrageous. Im fortunate to live close to a distributor Hamilton Bait and Tackle. But even buying minnows from them is iffy as I need to buy the day before.

I use minnow traps and seines as well as a small dip net when on the lake, Instead of leaving at 5 to be on the lake at 6, If we are needing/wanting minnows, its leave at 3:30 - 4:00. This year minnows were $3.00/dozen but they count generously buy 3 dozen you get 50 to 60. However to keep their losses down the now have ghillers and O2 pumps and minnow dont last very long unless you ide and oxygenate you baitwell.


----------



## bethel_caller (May 24, 2012)

I’ll throw a handful of grass in my minnow bucket. Not sure why but, they last longer.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Spillway bait and tackle orgonia and baehr's bait shop


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> Spillway bait and tackle orgonia and baehr's bait shop


WHO IS THIS. NOOOOO. WAAAAY.. WHERE YA BEEN


----------

